# How to create flash drop down menus & site navigation (tutorial.)



## MarcThomson (Apr 3, 2010)

How to create flash drop down menus & site navigation (tutorial.)
If you are like me, always on a hectic schedule between deadlines, you will love In this tutorial. I am going to demonstrate you the fastest and easiest way to create professional navigation for your websites. Even if you are experienced flash/actionscript author, there is no point on spending hours tweaking and modifying your design when you can do it in just minutes.
I will present you Flash Menu Factory (FMF for short) is a valuable tool, but almost kept secret among web designers. FMF simplifies the design of flash menus a lot. It also offers many other site-navigation features like the creation of tabs, web buttons, sidebars, sitemaps and more. In this tutorial I will only focus in the creation of a simple website menu.
1. Start FMF
Click on the FMF Shortcut on your desktop. The main screen of the software will look something like this:





2. Create the menu structure
FMF displays your menu structure in the following area:




Start creating your menu items by clicking the "Add item" or "Add sub-item"   buttons. As you make changes to your menu, they appear immediately in the "Menu Preview Window."




3. Add your page links and description text
Edit your menu item's Text by filling the corresponding blanks in the "Menu Item Properties" window.
4. Select your menu's appearance
Select one of the available "skins" (pre-made menu designs)from the "Skin browser" window:




5. Save it. You are done!
Now you can save your menu in flash format: Click on the "Export" icon.Do not forget to save your menu in FMF format as well, using the "Save" icon.And really thats all about it! Now compare this the manual, tedious process of creating navigation in Adobe Flash. And if your client required some change in the menu structure, or appearance it it can be done literally in seconds.
Of course, there are dozens of options to customize your menu, adding sound effects, creating buttons, sidebars, tabs etc, but those are beyond the scope of this tutorial.
Grab your own copy of FMF from www.flashmenufactory.com
I hope you found this tutorial useful! 
Marc Thomson


----------



## laceygriffen (Apr 20, 2010)

Flash menu itself cannot be indexed by search engines, it is well-known fact and main drawback of flash menus. Good news is that we know how to make a best menu system.Here the detailed post regarding how to create flash drop down menus & site navigation http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...nus-site-navigation-tutorial.html#post1877637is very helpful also it is so clear with the screen views that its very easy to follow.​


----------

